# Atlas MFC Horizontal Milling Machine Restoration



## Earl Wong (Apr 3, 2017)

Heres a short clip and a few pics of the Atlas MFC Horizontal Milling Machine circa 1950, I just finished restoring. I purchased it from a fella in Toronto who had it on Kijiji. It appeared to be lightly used as there was no wear on any of the gears, everything was very stiff if not seized because of old dry grease and dirt. It came with the original stand. I had to machine a drawbar and some end mill holders for it. I'm almost finished machining the 2 step motor pulley as it came with some generic 1 step pulley. I obtained the mechanical drawing for the pulley from Clausing, the original one was still available to order but would have cost me about $200 Cdn.
My Mistake, I guess you cant post vids, so just a few pics


----------



## PeterT (Apr 3, 2017)

Very nice restoration!


----------



## Tom O (Apr 3, 2017)

very nice! Is that a metal bench or painted wood I have only heard of the wood ones like on the shaper shown here.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 3, 2017)

What are your plans for it? A keeper or a negotiable item? 
Just wondering!


----------



## Earl Wong (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry Tom, its a keeper. I don't have a vertical mill yet, so need it for some projects, I find it really fun to use and like to keep it in my jewelry collection.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 4, 2017)

Ha no problem just one of those questions that has to be asked! I'll find one eventualy in the meantime I'll continue to get the inside of the garage ready for new machines although I may have to buy a shed for some storage of the crap I have acumulated over the years! lol


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 4, 2017)

very nice job!


----------



## Earl Wong (Apr 24, 2017)

Finally finished machining the 2 step motor pulley for the mill using mechanical drawings from Clausing


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 24, 2017)

Earl, that is a beaut of a machine, and your work on it is fantastic!


----------



## Michael (Apr 26, 2017)

That is drool worthy for sure. I would love to find something similar.


----------



## Payner (Sep 22, 2021)

Great job , I have done one of those as well now just waiting to replace one of the universals for the table power feed that was broken .


----------

